# كتب تعليمية



## abdin21 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

كتب تعليمية للبرامج التالية
كاتيا Catia
solidwork 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abdelmajid (18 نوفمبر 2009)

gooog ya akhi l3aziz


----------



## ssahir (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ادخل الى هندسة ميكانيكية


----------



## ssahir (18 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149832.html


----------



## yad lhena (20 نوفمبر 2009)

merci akhi karim


----------

